# [ODMP] Portsmouth Sheriff's Office, Virginia ~ July 8, 2006



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Portsmouth Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on July 8, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18380*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Charles A. Fisher 
*Portsmouth Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Saturday, July 8, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 7, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Fisher succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was involved in a motorcycle accident on the ramp from Portsmouth Boulevard to I-264. A passing motorist used Deputy Fisher's radio to call for assistance. He was transported to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries the following day.

He was kept on life support after being pronounced dead so his organs could be donated.

Deputy Fisher was a US Navy veteran. He had served as a full-time deputy for 4 months and had previously served as an auxiliary deputy for 9 years. He is survived by his wife, two children, three grandchildren, mother, and three siblings.

Agency Contact Information
Portsmouth Sheriff's Office
701 Crawford Street
Portsmouth, VA 23704

Phone: (757) 393-8210

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

